# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  7.65 has ammo

## mcgregor416

Bloody spell check 7.65 mas is what I wanted to type
Have a mate with an old French pistol that uses this ammo, he is after a few loaded rounds or even cases. It's on C cat so not going to be fired. Anyone have any to sell?

----------


## systolic

What's the chance some cop doing an inspection decides to charge you with 'intending' to fire it, in the same way they charge people for having a big mag for an a-cat semi-auto? Even if not fitted or anything.

It's not as if 7.65x20 ammo fits anything else.

----------


## Marty Henry

Simple answer cartridge collection item.

----------

